# Morph ID?



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey guys! I recently purchased a carpet python and I'm unsure about what morph it is.
I was told it was a 50% het caramel albino carpet python. Just want to double check with the pro's out there.
Meet Louis
View media item 654
Don't know what the mum looked like, but here's the dad.
View media item 655Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 2, 2020)

When it comes to hets, it comes down to trusting the breeder and breeding the snake to prove the gene out


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Herptology said:


> When it comes to hets, it comes down to trusting the breeder and breeding the snake to prove the gene out


Actually I bought it off someone who bought it off the breeder, that's why I wanted to double check the morph.
Could I also ask what het means in morphs.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 3, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Actually I bought it off someone who bought it off the breeder, that's why I wanted to double check the morph.
> Could I also ask what het means in morphs.



Het means heterozygous, and in herp slang genetics terminology it refers to recessive traits. Hets look like normals, they are not morphs. In colloquial herp terminology, het only refers to genotypes (the DNA) not phenotype (the way it looks). Virtually, this snake is not any morph and the seller didn't claim it to look like a morph. The seller claimed it has the genetic potential to have babies which are morphs. You'll need to breed it with a genetically compatible partner to confirm that.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Het means heterozygous, and in herp slang genetics terminology it refers to recessive traits. Hets look like normals, they are not morphs. In colloquial herp terminology, het only refers to genotypes (the DNA) not phenotype (the way it looks). Virtually, this snake is not any morph and the seller didn't claim it to look like a morph. The seller claimed it has the genetic potential to have babies which are morphs. You'll need to breed it with a genetically compatible partner to confirm that.


So this carpet python isn't a morph?


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 4, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> So this carpet python isn't a morph?



Correct, and it wasn't sold as one. Assuming it's what it was sold as, it has genetics which will allow it to create morphs.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks Sdaji, I'm disappointed Louis isn't a morph but he's still a pretty good looking snake. I might breed him one day and see what I get


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 4, 2020)

I just wanted to add, that 50% het means that there is a 50% chance that it is carrying genes to make morphs. And 50% chance that it a normal mixed breed snake. Dont be disappointed, it will be as good a pet with or without being a morph or carrying genes that make morphs.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 4, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Thanks Sdaji, I'm disappointed Louis isn't a morph but he's still a pretty good looking snake. I might breed him one day and see what I get



The wording is a bit ambiguous actually. Caramel and albino are two different morphs. I read it as het albino and 50% het caramel, but they might have meant 50% het caramel and 50% het albino, which would meant hey haven't given you any guarantees of anything.

Definitely pays to do your homework and understand what you're buying before you buy, but you still have a lovely pet


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 7, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> The wording is a bit ambiguous actually. Caramel and albino are two different morphs. I read it as het albino and 50% het caramel, but they might have meant 50% het caramel and 50% het albino, which would meant hey haven't given you any guarantees of anything.
> 
> Definitely pays to do your homework and understand what you're buying before you buy, but you still have a lovely pet


Thanks for the info Sdaji. Louis isn't a morph but he is pretty cool. Hopefully I'll get some beauties out of him someday 
[doublepost=1585997627,1585997583][/doublepost]Thanks Chris1 as well.
[doublepost=1588815090][/doublepost]


Sdaji said:


> Het means heterozygous, and in herp slang genetics terminology it refers to recessive traits. Hets look like normals, they are not morphs. In colloquial herp terminology, het only refers to genotypes (the DNA) not phenotype (the way it looks). Virtually, this snake is not any morph and the seller didn't claim it to look like a morph. The seller claimed it has the genetic potential to have babies which are morphs. You'll need to breed it with a genetically compatible partner to confirm that.


Sorry, don't mean to be a bother, but if hets look like normal then how does he display his color being a het and not a morph?


----------

